# Tight hip flexors/hamstrings



## MtnBikerChk (Sep 18, 2009)

We've determined that these are really hurting my back after around the 30 mile mark. 

Everything else looks great - bike fit wise and do core work at the gym 3 days a week (and weights and cardio etc) and I have lots of juice left my legs at 30 miles but I just get really frustrated when my lower back starts to ache.

Anyone else have tight muscles? I'm just starting to do some daily stretches to try to help them out. What exercises do you do?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I do yoga.

I had a problem with lower back pain/tightness about a year ago. My back was killing me on the 9 mile climb I was doing over by my house. I went in for a bike fit. The fitter made a bunch of adjustments to the bike and totally cured my back problem. Go get a bike fit. It will be well worth the money. Adding a proper fit to all your core strength will turn you into a rocket ship! 

Be sure to talk to the fitter about what their philosophy is in regards to the fit you're getting. I found that the ones that want to give you a perfect round pedal stroke don't work at all (for me). I found happiness with a fitter that went for a dynamic pedal stroke. One that concentrated the power of the stroke into the 1:00 to 4:00 pedal positions. 

Good luck.


----------



## BethLikesBikes (Nov 28, 2010)

Yoga is great for resolving issues like this, at least IMO. Just be sure you aren't over stretching, which I have to keep telling myself not to do, especially in a class situation. For tight hip flexors, I like to kneel just in front of an exercise ball with my foot up on the ball (top of foot on ball) and the other knee bent at a 90 degree angle with my hands on the knee of the bent knee. Then lean back gently as you feel the stretch in your hip flexor.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

Get yourself a foam roller and use it. 

I found the below useful in dealing with hip flexor and IT band issues. 

Hamstrings

Hip/felxors/IT band

Hip/felxors/IT band 2--foam roller
Hip/felxors/IT band 3


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Yoga FTW.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Deep massage like Rolfing or Zero Balancing will help with un-jamming problem areas in conjunction with yoga.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Same problem here, since around 2007, and I'm damned if I know what to do about it:

married to a chiropractor
sponsored by a spa w/ massage therapy
yoga makes it significantly worse
foam roller feels nice but doesn't seem to help
riding the same mtb since 1996 and the same road bike since 2003...so it can't be fit, can it?

I'm at a loss.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Try doing some core exercises that work the glutes and open the hips a little (glute bridge) and hip stretches. 

I do this a few times a week when I make myself take the time: Don’t Go In the Pain Cave | Mobility WOD

The other one I do is sit on a chair/bench toward the edge, put one foot on top of the opposite knee and bend over that leg stretching my hands toward the ground. I feel it in my outer hip of the leg that is on the opposite knee.

Doesn't solve everything, but it helps. There are yoga poses similar to the above using a chair as well to stretch out the hips.

I also do the basic Friel stretches (they were in the Mountain Biker's Training Bible, so I imagine they're in his road books as well).

If you think it could be a strengthening thing maybe try dead lifts (not super heavy weight, obviously) or mixing it up with good mornings, and possibly even back extensions.

Not sure how useful it is, but I generally follow this for core work (I can do them at home watching TV )
Core | Bicycling Magazine


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Sorry to barge in, ladies but I saw the thread title and I also battle this problem.

MtnBikerChk, do you have a desk job? Consider that most of us spend way more time in potato mode than in biker mode; sitting is really bad for you. Try to stand more during your day, naturally opening up the flexors and strengthening your back. It's been working for me (in conjunction with the other advice offered here).


----------



## damnilocano (Feb 10, 2010)

The mobility wod site has a good one to do while sitting in the car... or at your desk. You can by those bands he uses from McMaster-Carr... I go this band (8848T84) for $30 shipped.

You can also try Postisometric relaxation (PIR) stretches for you hip flexors (and a lot of other parts).

Have you looked into working he piriformis and IT bands?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I have the same problem. Picked up Carmichael Training Systems Core Strength and Flexibility for Cyclists. It addresses the frequent flexibility deficiencies that cyclists have. I force myself to do this workout once or twice a week and it has helped me on the bike substantially.


----------



## QED (Aug 11, 2011)

I have a desk job and I replaced my desk chair with an exercise ball. It helps with spine alignment and works my core. It has really helped my lower back problems. It also has the added benefit of aiding balance and I am constantly shifting positions which burns more calories than in a regular chair.


----------

